# Spring Gobblers



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

Almost spring and the toms are already strutting and gobbling with the hens. A little over a month and it's on. I can't wait. I took off the first week of the season to hunt and work on the farm.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

The big bearded tom that used to come around has been missing for a number of months, I think someone may have taken him. We have another tom running with hens, I see the flock daily as they like the hen scratch I throw out for them. That tom has a peach fuzz beard, maybe a 1/2", but he looks out for his tribe.


----------

